# New 125!



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks pretty well setup for a 'new' tank!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Tank and stand are brand spankin' new, but I used everything from the two 75s on/in this big tank. 

Unfortunately, duckweed made it over...ugh. lol


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

A 125 is my dream. I wonder if I will ever get there? However! The combining of 2 tanks worth of plants is a great way to go. I would like to start a few more plants just to "Horde" plants, and grow out, until that fabulous day! Congratulations in joining the "125" club!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

like the jungle look!


----------



## Fishtanks (Nov 21, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> like the jungle look!


Same thoughts here


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Alright, weather finally warmed up and I sold a ton of the crypts in the front. They were always going to be moved out.

I also removed 3 pieces of wood. Circled in red, lol, you can hardly tell they were even there. But all that wood is making the water too soft, so took em out. Center one I circled too high, there is a smaller one in front of the tall one that has javafern growing at the top, smaller I took out.

Bottom picture is current. The swords grew a TON and put out babies. I'll be selling some spiral vals soon, as they're creeping around to the front now.


----------

